# 2007 Record Brakes no good?



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

I just got my first bike built up with Campy components, 2007 Record group. I love the fit and finish of the whole thing, and am a convert. Won't go back to Shimano again. But, I've got to say, the brakes aren't that great. Thoughts on improving them? Different pads maybe? Anyone else think these brakes aren't that good? Maybe they took too much material out to lighten them up, I don't know. Its not as if they don't work, but they don't seem to have the power I'm used to with other brands.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You can try putting some Koolstop Salmon pads in them. They are pretty soft and will work better, but will wear faster. I haven't heard great things about the new brakes, but everyone seems to like them after a while.


----------



## rossb (Oct 11, 2005)

I had a similar experience when I moved from Dura Ace to 06 Record. Loved the groupset apart from the brakes, which didn't have the stopping power or modulation of DA. I switched to Mavic brakes, and find them better than both Record and DA.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i hate to say this but that is the only thing campy doesnt beat shimano in. if it bothered me enough to change pads i would just put on DA holders and pads and keep it a secret.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Interesting. I'm gathering parts for my first Campy buildup and the brakes are my last piece. I think the new Skeleton design looks terrific, but the old brakes sure are cheap right now. I've got a 06/07 Centaur mix going on (carbon free) and can get 06 Centaur brakes for half of what the 07 Skeleton's cost. This makes the choice all the more difficult! 

Do you think some of the disappointment in the power of Campy brakes is from the single pivot rear caliper or more to do with pad compound?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have never ridden Dura Ace, so I wouldn't be able to compare the brakes. The only other road brakes I have ridden are Super Record, and the 2007 Record brakes beat those hands down. I never find myself lacking for braking power. In fact, I have actually locked up the rear wheel twice after being cut off by cars and I don't have any trouble stopping with the front. Maybe, just maybe, if I had tried Dura Ace I might not like these brakes as much, but I'll live with them.


----------



## hollandti (Dec 16, 2006)

*Skeletons are OK*

I've also never riden Dura Ace, only Campy and only Record. I've also locked up the 2006 and 2007. The drivers are crazy here in Sydney! When Campy went to the single pivot design in 2001 I had concerns and opted for the 2000 dual pivot brake on the rear. Since I'm on my second set of single pivots with the 2007 skeletons, I see no problem. By the skeletons look much better in "person" than they do in pictures on the web.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just upgrade to the new brakes and replace them with Koolstop pads so far no problem, the stock one are OK.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Kool Stops*



JMac said:


> ... The brakes aren't that great. Thoughts on improving them? Different pads maybe? Anyone else think these brakes aren't that good? Maybe they took too much material out to lighten them up, I don't know. Its not as if they don't work, but they don't seem to have the power I'm used to with other brands.


I'm riding bikes with Record, DA and 0G. I agree with the consensus that if you are coming from the DA brakes, the Campy brakes can be something of a disappointment. Installing Kool Stop pads is the best bang-for-the-buck improvement in performance on either the Record or DA calipers.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Dissent: I've never found Campy brakes to be lacking in any way. I'm pretty skinny, and don't use my brakes all that much, I guess, but they work on Front Range descents as well as anything I've ever tried. One thing I might suggest you try, but I recommend this for all brakes: run them loose. I know it sounds kind of counter intuitive, but I hate seeing people with their brakes screwed up so tight that a quarter-inch of lever travel moves the brake through its full range... I'm not accusing you, but a lot of people think this makes them "stop faster."

I run mine (Campy, Dura Ace, or other wise) so that on a descent, I can have the lever pulled about halfway to the bar with one finger, without any pad contact. Only when I get the lever within about a half-inch of the bar could I actually lock the wheel up. I hope that makes sense. If these were mountain bike brakes, you'd be going for _modulation_ over _power_. It takes some getting used to, especially if you ride in very urban places (you'll get to stoplights thinking your brakes aren't going to work!), but it's definitely something to think about. Just as a refernce point, I can easily remove my wheel with a 23c GP4k or ProRace on it without opening my levers; when I look straight down at my brakes from over the bars, I see plenty of daylight between the rim/tire and the pad.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Could it be....*

Keep in mind this quote from the Campy site regarding the 2007 Record brakes:

The system is differentiated so the front brake is more powerful while the rear one is lightened and easier to modulate, to reduce the danger of rear wheel locking.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I've ridden just about everything. I've got the '06 Centaur's (dual pivot front and rear) on both bikes and find them just fine with the stock pads.

As to the "skeleton's", all I can say (having not really ridden them) is that the black Record's look crappy (my opinion). The polished Chorus and Centaur look much better.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Richard said:


> As to the "skeleton's", all I can say (having not really ridden them) is that the black Record's look crappy (my opinion). The polished Chorus and Centaur look much better.


There are a lot of people grumbling about not liking the black finish. Some look at it as a cheaper way for campy to finish the parts, so it was a short cut. I doubt that, but finish is definately a preference thing, not a performance arena, so opinions are a personal choice.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree about the black finish not being very sexy. I also believe that within a year or two the Record hubs and brakes will once again be available in polished alloy.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

wait ! this is a brand new bike w/ new wheels? how many miles?

give them a chance to break in before you evaluate them !

i'm running 05 dual centaurs on my bike i was disappointed with when the whole bike was new, now my brakes are lethal. i know, i locked up both wheels trying (in vain) to avoid an accident recently, and this was with good conti gp4000 rubber !

apart from that, good modulation and really good stopping power, give it a chance to bed in first !


----------



## dcaren (Sep 3, 2006)

I have the 2007 Record brakes. I actually like the black finish since it matches the black carbon frame. I weigh about 207lbs and they work just fine. I have never been able to lock up the rear in dry conditions (which is fine with me). The only other road brakes I have used are 2006 Ultegra, which were also quite good. The modulation and feel of the Record is superior to the Ultegra. Ultegra feels like mush compared to the Record.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Two points*



dcaren said:


> I have never been able to lock up the rear in dry conditions (which is fine with me).


Black brakes look awesome, specially if you've a Colnago C50 (NL-4 paint). Properly set-up brakes will NOT lock, even during a panic stop. Two: if someone wants more stoping power, as previously mentioned you can use the Kool Stop "reds."


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

KATZRKOL said:


> Black brakes look awesome, specially if you've a Colnago C50 (NL-4 paint). *Properly set-up brakes will NOT lock, even during a panic stop*. Two: if someone wants more stoping power, as previously mentioned you can use the Kool Stop "reds."


I guess you have never had a real panic stop then!


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Locking up the brakes is a rider error, regardless of how they are set up. You will stop fastest if you squeeze as hard as possible without locking them up. A skidding tire decelerates less quickly than a maximally braked (but not locked ) rolling tire ... guess why cars have ABS?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think that there will be any disagreement that locking up the brakes on a car or truck makes it stop slower than pumping the brakes or ABS; however, I am willing to bet that if somebody locks up the front wheel on their bike, they will stop pretty quickly via the face plant method.

All kidding aside, I know it is not good to lock up the wheels, but I think the question might have been whether or not the Campy brakes had power, and the locking up of a wheel shows that they have a good amount of power. Then again, I have only ever locked up the rear wheel which doesn't have much of the braking power on it, so maybe they are not strong enough to lock up the front. I'm not going to try to lock up the front any time soon.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> I don't think that there will be any disagreement that locking up the brakes on a car or truck makes it stop slower than pumping the brakes or ABS; however, I am willing to bet that if somebody locks up the front wheel on their bike, they will stop pretty quickly via the face plant method.
> 
> All kidding aside, I know it is not good to lock up the wheels, but I think the question might have been whether or not the Campy brakes had power, and the locking up of a wheel shows that they have a good amount of power. Then again, I have only ever locked up the rear wheel which doesn't have much of the braking power on it, so maybe they are not strong enough to lock up the front. I'm not going to try to lock up the front any time soon.


that's true. But keep in mind you wont always face plant using the front brakes like that, surface and weight distribution plays a role... I apologise to those who shake their head at my manouvre. I'm sorry i couldn't achieve the correct modulation while some driver was doing their best to end me. For those who doubt that capy dual pivots can lock a front wheel on bitumen, well try engaging it in a death grip, i know i did. In the end of the day it saved my legs, if i didn't turn on my side at the last minute, it would have been a head on.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess if you put most of your weight toward the rear of the bike you might be able to lock the front wheel up, but I'm still not going to try it because I don't know if 150 lbs in the rear is enough to keep the bike from flipping. Plus, I would think that most of the weight would transfer to the front wheel under heavy braking anyway.

Glad to hear that you survived the wreck. I haven't been hit by a car yet. Knock on wood.


----------



## haz a tcr (Sep 29, 2005)

Jim Nazium said:


> Locking up the brakes is a rider error, regardless of how they are set up. You will stop fastest if you squeeze as hard as possible without locking them up. A skidding tire decelerates less quickly than a maximally braked (but not locked ) rolling tire ... guess why cars have ABS?


No denying that it is rider error but when you really have a panic stop - for instance about to get t-boned by a car then you don't think too clearly and grab as much brake as possible!


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*campy record vs dura ace 2006*

I recently put 2006 record on my old steel bike with new open pro rims, my old brakes sucked. I then put new dura ace on my colnago with the same rims. so this is the perfect test; only variable is the brake. I am a campy guy but I live in a hilly area and the Dura Ace are at least 50% better goin down hill, there is no comparison /end of story. The rest of the groups; argue all you want but the brake thing is no contest.


----------



## Arthur Ogus (Dec 9, 2006)

I recently got a new bike with 2007 record brakes. My old bike
has the first generation dual pivot record brakes, from the early
nineties, with the red kool stop pads. At first I didn't like the new
ones; they squeaked a bit and didn't grab as hard. But now after
several hundred miles I think they are great. They have quieted down
and give me much better breaking modulation and control than my old setup.
Going down tricky hills with sharp turns and variable pitch I really
appreciate this; I used to have trouble with the old brakes suddenly
grabbing too hard. The differential pull means that the rear brake
doesn't squeeze as hard as the front; this is intentional and is a safety feature. It's easy
to lock up the rear wheel and skid out; in most instances, nearly all the
breaking should be done with the front brake. 

I don't have much experience with Shimano brakes excpet that when I was
testing bikes a couple of months ago, they were all set up with Shimano,
and I preferred my old Campy brakes. I'm small and light; maybe that is important.


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

it's all about the brake pad material. 

give the records a chance to break in. campy uses harder pad material than shimano or kool stop. you'll get less power but better modulatiion with the campy......and the campy pads will not change as they heat up.....unlike the older shimano pads. 

i have used kool stop reds on shimano ultegras with really powerful consistant performance but i prefer the campy modulation.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

*right-o*



wankski said:


> wait ! this is a brand new bike w/ new wheels? how many miles?
> 
> give them a chance to break in before you evaluate them !
> 
> ...


2007 Record brakes were scary the for the first few weeks. Now the they work very well. I'm using stock pads.


----------



## Meites (Sep 30, 2003)

I rode both an 05 DA and 06 Record, and hands down after a full season on both (albeit they are different bikes, and wheels), DA is the clear winner for the brakes. 

Its simple, braking power is just plain better with Shimano, and no one can convince me otherwise. Pads were replaced on the Campy, but was not and will never be the same force. 

That all being said my DA entire groupo is coming of my Litespeed, and being replaced with Record, and I'm more than happy to sacrafice a bit of stopping power, for a campy group.... (which in the most practical way has never been an issue)


----------

